

Education reform: the problem with helping everyone reach 'average' - tokenadult
http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/Opinion/2011/0311/Education-reform-the-problem-with-helping-everyone-reach-average

======
tokenadult
"But what’s more unsettling is how prominent education leaders like Education
Secretary Arne Duncan have called America’s sorry standing a 'wakeup call.' .
. . But the wakeup alarm didn’t just start going off. It sounded decades ago;
the US has just repeatedly hit the snooze button."

Indeed, the most neglected problem in American education today is raising the
level of children of well-off, college-educated families up above the average
level of ALL students in the countries with the most effective education
systems.

<http://educationnext.org/teaching-math-to-the-talented/>

For many long-standing reasons discussed in a recent research report,

[http://www.hks.harvard.edu/pepg/PDF/Papers/PEPG10-19_Hanushe...](http://www.hks.harvard.edu/pepg/PDF/Papers/PEPG10-19_HanushekPetersonWoessmann.pdf)

the United States does not teach even the most highly able students
effectively, especially in mathematics.

